# Crappies in Escambia?



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just wondering how crappie fishing in Escambia river is this time of year.I've never caught one and am wondering what's a good time of year to catch em and what they bite on. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## fishfynder (Sep 26, 2008)

Crappie fisherman don't kiss and tell!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

+100 on that.

Just look for treetops in deep water with as little current as possible. There are crappie in Escambia.


----------



## Bassin66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok thanks man I appreciate it


----------

